# just curious



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

from the sponsors here how much normally for either a single mallard mount or a pair of mallards. . just kind of a ballpark price on both and how long it takes? i understand depending on how busy you would be it may take longer but average. . thanks! hope im not too broad on anything, haha


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

pm sent.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Advertising


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Currently $175 with a 3-5 month turnaround.


----------

